# Wie kann man die Quersumme bilden?



## Dac-XP (18. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe ein großes Problem! Ich weiß nicht, wie man die Quersumme bilden kann! Ich benutze einen stabdart c-Compiler!

Wenn  jemand ein Tipp für mich hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## Fabian H (18. Februar 2004)

```
#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
    if (argc != 2) {
        printf("Bitte als ersten Parameter die Zahl angeben.\n");
        
        return 1;
    }
    
    int iZahl = atoi(argv[1]), iSumme = 0;
    int iOldZahl = iZahl;
    
    while (iZahl >= 1) {
        iSumme += iZahl % 10;
        iZahl /= 10;
    }
    
    printf("Quersumme von %i ist %i\n", iOldZahl, iSumme);
    
    return 0;
}
```
Hat aber, denke ich, mehr mit logik zu tun, und die ist in diesem Fall ja nicht
allzu kompliziert.


----------



## Dac-XP (19. Februar 2004)

*was ist atoi?*

Hi! 

Danke für den Quelltext! Ich muss ihn jedoch ein wenig umschreiben!

Achja! Hast du den ausprobiert oder nur so geschrieben?
Es fehlt nämlich die Include-Datei "stdlib.h"

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (22. Februar 2004)




----------

